
Ask HN: Protecting yourself, your chidren, from food? - Ultramanoid
Mercury and toxins in fish, antibiotics and hormones in meat, microplastics in vegetables, fruit and water, metals and drugs in tap water...<p>What active measures do you take, if any, to protect yourself and &#x2F; or your children from all these things we&#x27;ve made part of our lives at this point ?
======
aszantu
Go somewhere else... In Germany there is no chlorine and fluoride in tap water
You can buy meat and vegs locally almost everywhere Most pesticides are
outlawed or frowned upon by the people People actively clean up litter, plant
wild flowers for bees and try to use renewable power. There are other
countries like this, look for these.

~~~
Tomte
> In Germany there is no chlorine and fluoride in tap water

That's false. Most places add chlorine to the tap water system, for good
reason.

And while tap water isn't fluoridized, you'll have to look hard in
supermarkets to find table salt that isn't.

~~~
aszantu
In the small supermarket there is one table salt with and one without iodine
or flouride In organic supermarkets you'll have more choice for salt and so
on. In big supermarkets there are like 5-6 different kinds of salt.. seasalt,
himalayan, prehistoric seasalt and so on. German Tap Water is not chlorinated
or flourinated.

------
Ultramanoid
※ Children.

Too late to edit the typo now, sorry about that.

